# blau wird lila....



## blubber (9. April 2003)

Hi,

also ich hab folgendes Problem mit ps: Bei mir sehen die Farben IN Photoshop anders aus, wie bei dem abgespeicherten Bild. Selbst wenn ich höchste Qualität einstelle sind die Farben anders. Ich mach grad ein Banner, welches die Farbe blau als Grundton haben soll, doch egal welches blau ich benutzte, das jpeg bild sieht immer mehr lila anstatt blau aus. Wie gesagt, in ps ist das blau auch wirklich blau, aber sobald ich ein Bild speicher, hat es nen lila-stich.....

Woran liegt das?

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. April 2003)

mhm, sowas hatten wir die letzten Wochen schon "mehrfach", versuchs mal mit suchten, danach kannste nochmal nachhaken...


----------



## blubber (9. April 2003)

hi

also die einzige "hilfe" zum thema hab ich in diesem thread gefunden:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=67157

und zwar wird da vorgeschlagen, in den farbeinstellungen von "standard für webgrafiken" auf "farbmanagement aus" umzustellen. Nungut, zwar stimmen dann die Farben die man in ps sieht, mit denen des gespeicherten Bildes überein, dafür schaff ich es in diesem Farbmodus nicht, mein altes blau herzubekommen.....sieht halt alles blasser aus.

bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. April 2003)

Hi,

in den Farbeinstellungen musst du darauf achten, dass du erstens den "Erweiterten Modus" aktivierst und bei "Sättigung der Monitorfarben verringern um" das Häkchen wegmachst.

Als Farbräume empfehle ich für die Arbeit ohne Farbmanagement folgende Einstellungen:

RGB ___________ sRGB IEC61966-2.1
CMYK __________ Euroscale Coated v2
Graustufen ____ Gray Gamma 2.2
Schmuckfarbe __ Dot Gain 20%

Farbmanagement Richtlinien alle auf "aus".
Profilfehler-Verhalten "Beim Öffnen wählen"

Farbraumkonvertierungen relativ farbmetrisch nach Adobe (ACE) mit Tiefenkompression und Dither

Wie oben bereits angedeutet solltest du unter dem letzten Punkt die Erweiterten Einstellungen alle deaktivieren.

Diese Einstellungen sind eine Art Grundeinstellung für Leute, die vorrangig Grafik und Bildbearbeitung für den PC bzw. Video oder Heimdrucker herstellen/produzieren. Printies müssen doch etwas mehr rumfuchteln, um zu guten Ergebnissen zu kommen. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## blubber (9. April 2003)

Hi,

hab alles genau so eingestellt, wie du es gesagt hast, aber bei mir ändert sich da irgendwie garnix. Mein banner in photoshop ist blau, und sobald ich es als jpeg abspeicher wird es wieder lila. 

bye


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. April 2003)

Und du arbeitest auch garantiert mit RGB-Dateien und nicht im CMYK-Modus?


----------



## blubber (9. April 2003)

bild....modus...rgb farben (häkchen)

*edit*
soll ich dir das teil mal schicken?


----------



## Mythos007 (9. April 2003)

schick es mir auch mal bitte => Mythos007@tutorials.de


----------

